# Amazing Oakland county Trout fishing!!!



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Well I spent a couple hours exploring a couple little streams hoping to see a trout. I didn't really expect to catch one and this is what I caught...amazing right!! 
:lol:

















The one stream looked too muddy and did not have enough flow to really have the trout rumored to occasionally be caught in it. But now I have another pike and bass bait spot, since this spot is so close to home and I am now less likely to fish out my little local holes (I always try to be careful). The other stream that I have always wanted to check out had a good amount of flow and even gravel, but so far i have not found a decent enough hole to hold a fish of any size....still looking. Next I'm going prospecting on the upper Rouge just to see what I can catch (these two streams were tribs of the Rouge). I probably won't catch any trout, but it's still fun tromping through the woods and exploring. I even found a nice little bass and crappie pond to take my nieces to...full of little bass....just perfect to get them into fishing.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well nice try anyways try the little branch of the rouge near farmington hills.There used to be a few trout in it not sure if there is but the stream did flow very clear with a few deep holes.Keep exploring those tribs your going to find them.


----------

